# LGB BUBBLE CAR



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

After some modifications, including a new flat car, ball bearing wheels, track powering the bubble blower motor, and new wand, head dressing, and magic carpet for the wizard, we now have a bubble car the operates reliably.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Dan! 

Good old Pustafix! 

The most fun I've ever had with ours was strapping it on the back of my bicycle rat trap, and riding in our local parade. Bubbles and candy flying everywhere! 

Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nicky like Bubbles.......................


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting and very effective! 

I assume that the sheep noises are not coming from the car?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Your assumption is correct Garrett. Although there is a sheep farm just on the other side of the fence, I still have two sheep sound cars. Go figure.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember to clean that bubble blowing car with warm water and bubbles come out much nicer than cleaning with cold water.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan,
Do you know were Nicky can find a Bubble car forsale ?


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Sep 2010 03:18 PM 
Dan,
Do you know were Nicky can find a Bubble car forsale ?









I've got one for sale. Please email me if interested.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I tried to email you Stan, it wouldnt let me thrue. pm me with price please thanks Nick.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

PS I changed mine to track power, much nicer than changing out those batteries!!!! 

I used the LM7606 with a diode in the center leg to create 6.7 volts max. 

4 batteries gives 1.7 times 4 for 6.8 volts via battery.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

What do you use for soap, since the LGB soap is no longer available. 
I have tried the regular bubble soap the you can find everywhere but it is more watery than the LGB soap and doesn't seem to work as well.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

HMMMM, I just use the bottles of bubbles from the Dollar store. The seem to work well for me. And you can't beat the price, I think it's a dollar


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Wows blowin Bubbles????????????? Not Nicky........

Johnn


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Ron and Holly Senek, the Rio Gracie now has BUBBLES.



























Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

*NICE! *


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

OOH just what folks need is a bubble car. Yikes. Later RJD


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here it is with the rest of the Circus Train. I fixed the sound car so now we have Circus music playing while it's blowing bubbles. 









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Kids and their toys!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 08 Nov 2010 04:31 PM 
OOH just what folks need is a bubble car. Yikes. Later RJD 


I am only young once, but with little effort, I can be immature til I croke


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

love the circus train-a unique look 

i too bought a bubble car 

i found a couple of things for those of us that dare stoop to such folley 
having inadvertantly loaded tired batteries performance was poor-i thought they were new so i hooked up to my throttle and played with the voltage-

the blower speed it critical-must have full voltage -optherwise the bubbles launch poorly and sporadically 
after testing both throttle and batteries -indeed 6.5 or so is optimal-too much and the bubbles blow through -too little and you get less number and less launch


i found that by taping off the outside of the air intake 'chute'as well as partially blocking the inside portion -and leaving a smaller intake ( or more accurately pluggin the escape ) the velocity increases and makes for a better push 

i used some bubbles from toys r us and they are OK 

bought some pustefix and they are superior by far -find them online-they are worth the hassle and the cost-they work THAT much better



there is a sweet spot for the motor and it is right around 6-7 volts-lots of push and lots of bubbles 
i have also found that the noise can be considerably reduced if the motor is well pushed down into its mounting cradle-

so i used a slightly longer piece of rather dense and stiffer foam rubberto lay on top of the motor and against the top of the box housing-pushes and slightly dampens the sound -


and for those of you who sneer and think theres no prototype-youre right! 
frankly it was Dan's videos that made me realize how futhese things are

but watching the bubbles is an awful lot of fun-particularly in the garden as videos show 
i know my family finds it a lot of fun -the thing is amusing for folks who dont give a hoot about trains

I only wish it had LEDS to light the bubbles like a fountain- 

hmmmmmmmm..............!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wow, just noticed the beautiful cable cars -what ARE those?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Christmas version I got at Marshalls a few years back. Steve: LGB made them under their TOYTRAIN line. 

This is an interesting thread. I recall that the bubble car worked 'ok' but maybe I can fix it up to work 'awesome'!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Those cable cars appear to be the ones Axle from Train Li sells...

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/a...c-158.html


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, Good answer. They are the Jackson Hole Arial Tram with auto reverse from Axel at Train-Li USA. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

@Steve: I read your post too fast! Sorry, I thought you asked who made the bubble car..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Tommy
They look very cool, so much so i just ordered a set from Axle to use at our train shows








Now if i could just find a bubble car for the Kids........


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I like Steve's idea of LEDs to light the bubbles. I'll have to put that on my list for this winter's projects.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That Bubble car just "fits" Tommy, for some reason???? After meeting him.


----------

